# Remington 11-87 Super Magnum Choke Tubes ?



## JIMSWHIM (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, I was thinking of get a turkey choke tube or a tighter tube for geese and crow hunting. I only have the 2 that came with gun years ago,which is full and modified.I shoot black cloud BBB and BB for geese and 3"4 shot and 2 3/4" 4 shot some times 6 shot on both (lead only for crows).Any help ? I don't really want to pay $ 100 bucks for either ! Thanks Jim


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I really dont think you want to shoot steel shot out of a turkey choke tube most state lead only right on them. Factory chokes are sufficient for waterfowl ,set decoys properly and dont sky bust and you will be successful. I have used a modified chock for years with no problems.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd be very very careful shooting the larger steel out of a tight tube( I wouldn't but I'm sure some do).
Most guns will actually pattern better with a little less choke especially with larger shot--- IMO. I would certainly pattern it before hunting but again just my opinion. 
I've never been that big of a fan of shot much larger than BB and I kill most of my geese with 3's, (steel) .
Good luck and good hunting !


----------

